# A thought starting to come to light



## pwrose (May 28, 2013)

I have been thinking about starting a small vineyard, but several things have stopped that from happening. Well now it is starting to look like a real possibility. I am looking at 1 acre of old farm land in eastern NC. What I don't know is what kind of grapes I want. Here are the things I'm dealing with on the selection,
1. do not want muscadines, they are a dime a dozen around here
2. would prefer a red wine grape
3. would like to have one that mixes well with blueberry, blackberry, and strawberry
4. not looking to fill the entire acre with just grapes, plan to have blackberries and blueberries there as well
5. this is strictly for personal use, no plans of taking it any further (right now)
6. will be looking for a vineyard expert when I start planting and setting up the vines and post
7. OPEN to suggestions, but would like to take a majority opinion on what fits best

Oh if this does work out I would be looking to start planting this plot within the next 24 months or early 2015.


----------



## FABulousWines (May 28, 2013)

I've visited about 30 wineries here in NC, but really haven't gotten further east than the Yadkin Valley, so I am not sure about what grapes do well in your climate, but many of the vineyards I have visited state that Merlot do very well. 

And yeah, I get what you are saying about muscadines; scuppernongs too.


----------



## grapeman (May 28, 2013)

I would plant Marquette. It is plenty hardy enough and makes a very nice red wine. It also blends very well with the berries (think blueberry Pinot Noir).


----------



## dralarms (May 28, 2013)

I know a place that is for sale, Ernul, NC. There is 7 acres I think, an old farm house, old county store building (in bad shape), 1 old tobacco barn (falling down) and 1 old tobacco barn that has already fallen. and a single wide set up in real good shape with a screened in front porch, barn in the back with electric in it and a stall type garage in front. It does have a couple of vines on site but I think they are muscadines.

You could grow anything you wanted there, my grandparents grew sweet potatos, corn, green beans, orka, and deer hunting was good the last time I went.


----------



## pwrose (May 28, 2013)

LOL, I had to go look up Ernul, I had heard of it and now that I looked it up I felt stupid for having to do it. We take bees to New Bern and Chocowinity for blueberry pollination and I remember seeing the sign after I looked it up.
So Ok Ill bite, how much for that place. I already have a place I am looking at but nothing is set in stone.

PS, Whites farm right out on 17, we used to help her with her bees as well, until her and her husband separated.


----------



## dralarms (May 28, 2013)

Wow, my brother used to pick blueberries there. I'll check with my brother and get back with you.


----------



## Julie (May 28, 2013)

You could try Petit Verdot, I only say this because there was a place in Winston-Salem that grew this so they do grow in NC.


----------



## pwrose (May 28, 2013)

There are a lot of regular wine grapes grown in the western part of the state, however out in the eastern part they become a little more difficult. That's not saying that they are impossible just more difficult.

Keep the ideas coming


----------

